# Error when "ejecting" iPod



## bigtoque (Jan 4, 2011)

Using Gnome, when I want to unplug my iPod, I select "Eject" from the right-click menu and I get an error message that says


```
Cannot eject volume
There was an error ejecting the volume or drive.
org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: cdcontrol: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

Any ideas?


----------

